

The next gold rush: solar power - gongfudoi
http://www.embedded.com/underthehood/206902864?printable=true

======
Alex3917
CIGS and III-V aren't very practical because the global indium supply is only
enough to create about 4 gigawatts worth of electricity from these
technologies. Whereas in 2007, ALL photovoltaic solar combined produced 6.6
gigawatts of electricity, which accounted for less than .05% of electricity
generated.

source: Earth:The Sequel, p. 16&30

